# What age did you introduce almond butter to your toddler?



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

Just curious what age you introduced almond butter to your toddler?

We didn't do cheese or yogurt until 10 months, are gluten-free as a family, and I didn't do citrus or egg until pretty close to a year (no cow milk, soy-free and newly TF too) so I guess I'm on the conservative end of the food introduction and I'm definitely waiting on peanut butter until 3 but I was wondering if almond butter was different/ could be introduced earlier? He showed a sensitivity to cheese and yogurt but we don't have a history of nut allergies in the family. Just gluten and dairy, I'm still unclear on what "family history of allergies" means exactly. Thanks for your input!


----------



## EKilgore (Dec 18, 2006)

right around 1 year. i've heard recently that age of intro has nothing to do with a propensity for allergy as long as baby was exclusively breastfed until 6 mos.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EKilgore* 
right around 1 year. i've heard recently that age of intro has nothing to do with a propensity for allergy as long as baby was exclusively breastfed until 6 mos.

I've heard recent reports of that to, but there is no way I am going to introduce foods that dd is likely to be sensitive / allergic to early. It just makes sense to me to let her little digestive system develop. Especially with foods that are difficult to chew without molars.









I can't remember when I introduced dd to almonds (or vice versa). She is 18 months old now and has had them a few times, but I don't give her nuts often. She has also had walnuts. She had cashews for the first time last night because we are gluten-free too and were at a party where the snacks available were spiced cashews and wheat crackers (and she REALLY wanted them).

I hear the big thing with peanuts is the mold that grows on them, so I'm definitely waiting on that one and only giving her organic peanuts (less mold). My mama and dp are both allergic to mold (and pollen) so I'll keep dd away from that stuff for a while.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

yummy almond butter!


----------



## mama*amber (Apr 16, 2008)

We were more careful with peanuts(waited until at least after 1 year or so). He had almond butter at maybe 10ish months. We don't have any history with nut/food allergies. Almond butter is a good dip for veggies, crackers, apples, even noodles or mixed with rice.


----------



## Cindy-Lou (Mar 7, 2007)

Around 12 months I think. I introduced that before dairy.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Are you ok with traces of peanut? I don't know of any almond butters that are made on dedicated equipment.

We've got a few intolerances, gluten, dairy, cashews and chocolate. Even though cashews can be a very serious allergy, for us it seems to be most similar to the chocolate (my guess is a mild IgG intolerance rather than an IgE issue which seem potentially more serious). Given that our issues seem to be intolerances (not things that are at all tending to be anaphalactic) I have felt ok introducing fairly allergenic other stuff as long as it's not cross-contaminated with stuff that's a problem for us. I just let my son (my youngest, and the one with the most food issues) join us as soon as the food was physically safe for him to consume (choking/chewing issues, I mean).

If you just want the convenience of a spreadable nut/seed butter, there's Sunbutter (dedicated equipment with sunflower seeds) or something like homemade pumpkin seed butter (I'm going to try this soon with NT's recipe.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we have a family history of allergies. waiting until age three for all nuts, peanut and tree nuts.


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

My dds were about 11 months.

According to the book rainbow green live-food cuisine by Gabriel Cousens MD, 8 months and older for almonds.


----------

